# New rules for escaped animals considered



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

sadocf1, "MDNR HAS AN $8,000,000 BUDGET DEFICIT
PERHAPS A SUBSTANTIAL INCREASE IN HUNTING LICENSE FEES IS IN ORDER."

Note:
Higher *game farm fees* have been brought up several times to make them self supporting to the administration cost of regulation. In all cases the corruption of Senator Gerry VanWoerkom on the state Ag committee has interfered to screw the DNR and the welfare of the state deer herd. Van Woerkom is a close friend of cervid operators in West Michigan and well known for taking campaign bribes along with bribes from the large CAFO cow poop polluters to help destroy the state watersheds. Van Woerkom is also a strong anti-hunting dove supporter.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

What Is This Van Numbnuts Still Doing In Office?


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

In the Minutes of the Jan. 12, 2006 DNR Commissioners meeting, Commissioner Garner made a motion, supported by Commissioner Madigan, that the Natural Resources Commission concurs with and adopt the DECEMBER 2005 REVISED OPERATIONAL STANDARDS for Registered Privately Owned Cervid Facilities as developed by the Michigan DNR and Michigan Department of Agriculture work group. Motion unanimously carried.
House Bill 6245 sponsored by Representative Tony Casperson, implements the amendments to the Privately Owned Cervidae Marketing Act recommended by the above group and approved by the DNR Commissioners.
Contributions to political campaigns are legal,and the bill to allow using Michigans official bird of peace for target practice was defeated by popular vote.
I got kicked off the Forum, not for attacting the integrity of some other person, but for admitting certain transgressions of my own


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

State to address wild hog program

Wild hogs have been spotted in 39 counties in Michigan, in all three geographical regions, though not all the reports have been verified. So far, 45 feral hogs have been shot.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1178048406295780.xml&coll=1


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

There are 40 some game ranches that have boar hunts. To depopulate swine from these operations requires legislation which includes indemnity. The DNR and the MDA are aware of the fact that the Bill of Rights of the Constitution states "nor shall private property be taken w/out just compensation"
When the Feds kick down my door and storm in and seize my guns I WILL EXPECT JUST COMPENSATION


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

sadocf1 said:


> If the escaped deer is outside the owners fence 2 days or 2 weeks it is still his property and he is entitled to just compensation in the event the DNR DECLARES OPEN SEASON ON THE ANIMAL. TO DO SO RENDERS THE DNR LIABLE . GAME FARM ANIMALS ARE CONSIDERED LIVESTOCK HERE IN MICHIGAN. WE ASSUME THIS FARM IS NOT QUARANTINED, IS FREE OF DISEASE. OUR CONSTITUTION GUARANTEES US CERTAIN INALIENABLE RIGHTS


Yeah, just like the "escaped" hogs the DNR opened up the season on too, eh? I have news for you, the state can pretty do anything it wants with your "property". Let me help. It is called a PUBLIC HEALTH HAZARD, and the government's power in those situations is pretty much absolute.

Good luck fighting it.

Dan


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

sadocf1 said:


> Hunters w/valid license may shoot feral swine in designated counties. COUNTY PROSECUTORS ARE AWARE THAT SHOOTING FERAL SWINE IN THESE COUNTIES IS PERMITTED AND ANY POTENTIAL OWNERS OF THE FERAL SWINE HAVE BEEN CONTACTED AND DO NOT CLAIM OWNERSHIP
> Hunters feeding and baiting deer in the TB Infected Zone contributed to the spread of bovine TB SO FEEDING AND BAITING WAS BANNED BUT HUNTERS CONTINUE TO FEED AND BAIT DEER IN THE ZONE.
> A deer farm in Montmorency county was infected presumably by wild infected deer and was depopulated. Some 300-400 deer were shot and dumped in a landfill. The owner was paid a just recompense for his loss. Can we suggest that deer hunters could be held liable because they were instrumental in infecting the wild deer ?
> In 2005 16 TB Positive deer were found in the TBIZ.in NE Lower MICHIGAN
> In 2006 40 deer cultured TB positive W/1 HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS SAMPLE BEING CULTURED. Can we dare suggest that hunters may have contributed to the not inconsiderable increase ??


 LETS SAY A TREE FALLS IN THE WILDERNESS ON NOVEMBER 13 (does anybody hear it?) IT BREAKS DOWN THE FENCE OF A GAME FARM IN THE UPPER PENINSULA AND ELK ESCAPE. (THESE ELK HAVE VISIBLE EAR TAGS. ) ELK ARE CERVIDAE SAME AS ALL SPECIES OF DEER. 2 DAYS GO BY,THE OWNER HAS NOT RECOVERED HIS ELK. CAN THE DNR DECLARE OPEN SEASON ON THESE ESCAPED ELK ??


----------

